# Simbolo ° e simbolo ^ nei numerali



## adomandarispondi

*I*n una nota trasmissione televisiva veniva posta questa domanda alla quale poi non ho potuto sentire la risposta (ammesso che l'abbiano data): come si chiama quel cerchietto che, posto dopo un numero, ne indica la posizione in una serie?   esempio: 1°,  2° etc.

*S*i tenga presente che - credo - ne esista anche la versione femminile, tipo 1^, 2^, etc.. Mi viene da pensare che sia la desinenza (maschile o femminile) del suffisso "-esimo/a" che viene "contratto" forse per brevità... ma rimane la domanda: "°" e "^" hanno un nome?
*G*razie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me il cerchietto non è un cerchietto, è solo la vocale finale scritta in apice.

Nella versione femminile si dovrebbe scrivere la vocale a in apice. Il simbolo della v rovesciata si scriveva quando nelle tastiere delle macchine da scrivere non c'era la a piccolina in alto.


----------



## Blackman

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me il cerchietto non è un cerchietto, è solo la vocale finale scritta in apice.
> 
> Nella versione femminile si dovrebbe scrivere la vocale a in apice. Il simbolo della v rovesciata si scriveva quando nelle tastiere delle macchine da scrivere non c'era la a piccolina in alto.


 
Anche secondo me e questo sembra confermare.

_Per indicare in cifre gli ordinali, si usano i numeri romani, ma si può anche far uso delle cifre arabe con *la desinenza del genere come esponente* (1°, 2°...10° rispettivamente 1^, 2^...10^): 2° battaglione o II battaglione, 3^ lezione (o II lezione o lezione II). _

La chiamiamo _desinenza di genere _o_ esponente?_


----------



## EmilRec

Salve a tutti! io ricordo di averli sempre chiamati esponenti (come in matematica) ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## adomandarispondi

per Blackman: se dobbiamo essere noi a dare un nome, direi "esponente di ordinale", ma la domanda è se esiste già un nome per tali simboli.  L'intervento di EmilRec potrebbe essere una risposta, ma mi sembra troppo generica.
Inoltre, se è vero che i due simboli sono suffissi maschili e femminili, perchè non esistono simboli per i rispettivi plurali (tredicesimi, seconde, etc)?


----------



## Blackman

Qui lo chiama _esponente_ e _segno esponenziale_ (di numerale).

http://www.grammatiche.com/risposta1.htm


----------



## EmilRec

@ adomandarispondi: In effetti mi sono mantenuto sul generico perchè la mia era una reminiscenza scolastica, non volevo dare nulla per scontato.


----------



## adomandarispondi

Grazie, BlackMan: il link "grammatiche.com" sembra affidabile (e condivido anche i concetti esposti nel testo).
EmilRec, alla fine dei conti credo che le riminiscenze scolastiche siano giuste!!!
Proverei adesso a fare il punto: il simbolo è dunque chiamato "esponente" (evidentemente a causa della sua posizione rispetto al numero, che rispecchia quella usata in matematica) - ritengo comunque più corretto usarlo sempre nella forma "segno esponenziale" - e si può affermare che derivi dalla desinenza maschile "°" e femminile "^" delle parole che indicano il relativo numero ordinale. 
Rimane sempre l'interrogativo: perchè non esistono (o esistono?) simboli per i rispettivi plurali (tredicesimi, seconde, etc)? 	
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Voce

Nel quotidiano per cui lavoro, che è il principale quotidiano della Svizzera italiana, la regola è di rendere ordinali i numeri aggiungendovi un punto. Per esempio: *1. per primo, 3. per terzo e così via.* Credo che sia una soluzione derivata dal tedesco, ma funziona e va bene in ogni caso: femminile, maschile e plurali. A gennaio, per esempio, ci sono state *le 46. Giornate del cinema di Soletta*.
Preciso comunque che altre testate svizzere di lingua italiana non seguono la stessa regola.

Ho visto che vengono definiti "segni tipografici ordinali".
http://www.milano.ana.it/download/corso_stampa/Come_scrivere_01.doc


----------



## adomandarispondi

In Italia non credo che per rendere ordinale un numero sia possibile utilizzare il punto perchè questo può essere usato solo nel caso di enumerazione di più argomenti in un testo, così come esposto proprio nel link citato da "Voce".
Per quanto al "segno tipografico ordinale", credo che si aggiunga alle altre denominazioni altrettanto giuste, compreso - a questo punto - la mia "esponente di ordinale" perchè con "esponente" si individua la posizione del simbolo rispetto al numero, e con "di ordinale" si precisa che non si tratta "di potenza"(matematica). 
Ovviamente non è mia intenzione arrogarmi nulla, anzi ciò mi convince che questi segni non hanno una denominazione precisa.
... Rimane sempre l'interrogativo: perchè non esistono (o esistono?) simboli per i rispettivi plurali (tredicesimi, seconde, etc)?


----------



## infinite sadness

Siccome non sono simboli ma abbreviazioni con vocale finale in apice, nessuno impedisce di usare le vocali e o i al posto delle vocali o e a.


----------



## adomandarispondi

...Uhmmm, non sarei d'accordo: sembra appurato che derivino da << abbreviazioni con vocale finale in apice >>, ma sono a tutti gli effetti dei "segni tipografici" che infatti sono presenti sulle tastiere con "°" e "^" e non "o" e "a".
In effetti si potrebbero usare anche in quest'ultima forma, che però è abbastanza chiara solo al femminile ( 1a, 3a, 24a) - non mi sembra altrettanto chiara al maschile (1o, 3o, 24o); come non mi sembra chiara la forma 1i (primi) 3i(terzi) e al femminile plurale 24e, a meno che il contesto della frase non lasci dubbi sul loro significato. Talvolta ho notato la forma che aggiunge l'ultima consonante (24.me), ma non funziona sempre (3.zi?).
Certo nella scrittura a mano libera la cosa potrebbe funzionare di più presentando le lettere come esponenti, ma... chi scrive più a mano?
Rimane il fatto che in questi casi non sono simboli, ma lettere.
La mia ultima domanda sull'esistenza dei SIMBOLI al plurale era più che altro un modo per attirare l'attenzione su quella che ritengo una "curiosità" sull'evoluzione del modo di scrivere: non credo infatti che esistano "simboli" o "segni tipografici" per esponenti su numerali ordinali al plurale, che credo si scrivano solo nella forma letterale (ventiquattresime/i, seste/i).
Correggetemi.
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## infinite sadness

A me sembra molto comune l'abbreviazione di "ventiquattresimi" con 24esimi.


----------



## adomandarispondi

Giusto, è vero. 
Però va bene dall'11esimo in poi, mentre per i primi 10 ordinali non funziona (8tavi? - 6sti?).
-esimo/a/i/e non sono simboli e non abbreviano molto, ma in effetti sono usati. Grazie.


----------



## Linnets

In ogni caso sia ° (simbolo di grado/dei gradi) che ^ (circonflesso) _non_ sono i segni tipografici legittimi per gli ordinali: si devono usare º e ª (il primo è simile ma non uguale, anche se in alcuni tipi di carattere la differenza è davvero minima).


----------



## saciperere

Magari arrivo molto tardi alla discussione, ma nel Portoghese abbiamo risolto il problema con la º e con la ª per il femminile. Primo: 1º, prima = 1ª. Funziona.


----------



## loico84

Esprimo un mio pensiero.
Ho sempe saputo che è un errore scrivere in un tema i numeri a "numero", infatti si dovrebbe scrivere uno al posto di 1, quindi la regola vale anche per primo al posto di 1°.
A mio avviso questa di mettere 1º è una novità di uso anglosassone, quindi l'apice "º" non sarà uno zero, ma più semplicemente una "o".

Ritornando all'italiano, sapevo che al massimo veniva ammesso l'uso dei numeri romani, infatti troviamo testi antichi con la dicitura "V secolo" o "Capitolo X".

Vi chiede come mai ci sia solo il soboletto "º" del singolare sulle vostre tastiera? Perché le tastiere sono uno standard, dove i caratteri devo essere concetrati il più possibile, quindi non ci potranno mai essere tutti gli accenti, gli apici ed i simboli di una lingua... pensate a quanto dovrebbe essere grande una tastiera, il che renderebbe la battitura poco rapida. Visto che la tastiera non può tutto, ci vengono in aiuto i programmi come Word, che permettono di usare quei caratteri non presenti sulla tastiera.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao!


Linnets said:


> In ogni caso sia ° (simbolo di grado/dei gradi) che ^ (circonflesso) _non_ sono i segni tipografici legittimi per gli ordinali: si devono usare º e ª (il primo è simile ma non uguale, anche se in alcuni tipi di carattere la differenza è davvero minima).


 Condivido la lettura, tranne che per un particolare (che preciserò in seguito).


loico84 said:


> Ho sempe saputo che è un errore scrivere in un tema i numeri a "numero" (in forma numerica  ), infatti si dovrebbe scrivere _uno_ al posto di _1_,


 Giusto.


> [...] quindi la regola vale anche per primo al posto di 1°.


 Non necessariamente.


> A mio avviso questa di mettere 1º è una novità di uso anglosassone, quindi l'apice "º" non sarà uno zero, ma più semplicemente una "o", difatti in inglese si scrive: 1st (st in apice) e cambia per i vari numeri a seguire.


 No, non è proprio cosí. Basti pensare che anche in italiano, nell'indicazione completa di una data che contenga il primo giorno del mese, è meglio scrivere il giorno e l'anno in forma numerica lasciando il mese in forma letterale: «Il 1o Maggio 1886 è una data da non dimenticare.»


> Vi chied*o *come mai ci sia solo il soboletto "º" del singolare sulle vostre tastiera? Perché le tastiere sono uno standard, dove i caratteri devo*no* essere conce*n*trati il più possibile, quindi non ci potranno mai essere tutti gli accenti, gli apici ed i simboli di una lingua...


 Nelle tastiere --e non solo-- quel simbolo non è un "singolare", piuttosto si tratta di un'indicatore per diverse unità di misura in gradi.

Se non c'è possibilità di fraintendimenti, i simboli detti in precedenza possono anche andar bene, ma in caso contrario è preferibile usare i simboli appositi: 1o (per “primo”), 1a (per “prima”), 1o (per “un grado”), 12 invece di 1^2 (per “uno alla seconda” altrimenti “uno al quadrato”).

Infine, per rispondere alla domanda in OP, credo che la risposta fosse (e sia ancora) “apice” e, nello specifico, “desinenza in apice”.
Mentre, per la domanda reiterata di Adomandarispondi, la risposta corretta l'ha data Loico84 (Benvenuto!  ).


----------

